# Our own tkern at Art and Soul in D.C.



## mano (Apr 1, 2012)

Wildboar turned me on to Art and Soul restaurant in Washington D.C., where Travis, tkern is sous chef. My wife, business partner and her husband attended a symposium there last week and we took my cousins from Arlington to A and S on Friday night. 

Six of us made it to A & S, with four of us getting caught in miles of cherry blossom traffic, having to take a subway for several stops to the restaurant because the car was having mechanical problems. My cousin turned around and drove it to his mechanic and then took subways all the way back to the restaurant. Once off the subway we got lost finding the place!

BUT all of agreed it was worth it. Our meal was terrific, with Travis coming out to explain multiple courses, mostly charcuterie. He promised more, but we literally waved the white flag and got the entree's. When Travis came out after dessert (terrific) we applauded.

I could've spent a few hours in the kitchen talking knives with Travis and Mike, (a chef there who posts on KKF, but I forgot his forum name). They have great leather rolls and their knife collections are impressive. Got to see handles from Apicus, Martell, Adam Marr and others. kaeleb should be proud that both of them admired the handles he put on my knives, particularly the MAC bread slicer. I brought my six knives, declared the set finished, and both of them said, "That's what you say now." They have dozens and want to get more. 

This knife comradeship is interesting. All my guests thought I knew Travis for years and couldn't believe we'd never met before.

Anyone passing through D.C. needs to put aside a long evening for dinner at Art and Soul with Travis and Mike.


----------



## mc2442 (Apr 1, 2012)

Sounds like a great night. I am glad you enjoyed yourself and they were able to do that.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 1, 2012)

What fun!

There should be a sticky list here somewhere of restaurants employing KKF members.

I want a kitchen tour and knife show too.


----------



## tkern (Apr 1, 2012)

Craig, it was great to have you in. It really gets the kitchen humming to have people that enjoy food and are curious about food in the restaurant. Was it your wife that wanted to butcher a pig with us? 

You have a pretty sweet collection of knives (great handles) and I'm fairly certain you're not done. "This petty doesn't bend as much as the one we have now... perhaps I'll pick one up soon.." was one of the last things you said knife-related.


----------



## mano (Apr 1, 2012)

Yep, that pretty little gal who wanted to butcher a pig is my wife, and she'd do it, too.

The petty I was talking about is a 40 year-old K Sabatier stainless that's about 1mm at the spine and flexes like a willow branch. Okay, maybe I need something decent.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 1, 2012)

This is a cool thread. I think it's cool when members hook up. I've got to head up to CT late summer to visit the in-laws and want to take the train into NYC for at least a day. I'd love to eat at somebody's place. AnxiousCowboy is on my list, but I'd like to make it to more than one. 


BTW- mano, you've got to get a new petty. I got a 150 recently and don't know how I ever lived without it.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 1, 2012)

Sounds like a great time.


----------



## tkern (Apr 1, 2012)

Dave, Mike (mdkraus13) is trying to think of a way you would come down for a sharpening Q&A for a few people. Perhaps dinner would sweeten the pot?


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 1, 2012)

I can offer a place to stay...


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 2, 2012)

tkern said:


> Dave, Mike (mdkraus13) is trying to think of a way you would come down for a sharpening Q&A for a few people. Perhaps dinner would sweeten the pot?



The "Mike" that Craig mentioned is "mdkraus13"? You guys work together?!? Awesome! 

We should talk about this sharpening thing.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 2, 2012)

WildBoar said:


> I can offer a place to stay...




You're too kind


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 2, 2012)

And to help you feel at home, I can even lay out a bunch of stones and some dull knives


----------



## Andrew H (Apr 2, 2012)

WildBoar said:


> And to help you feel at home, I can even lay out a bunch of stones and some dull knives



And hover over your shoulder to make sure you don't want for anything. :biggrin:


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 3, 2012)

WildBoar said:


> And to help you feel at home, I can even lay out a bunch of stones and some dull knives




Oh brother :rofl:


----------

